# Selbix Chuck Advice



## Duiker (20 Nov 2005)

Hi All,

I've not been around for a while but I'm back at the lathe once more!

At the moment I am using a Selbix chuck for most of my work and have found it to be generally very good. 

I'm now looking for a set of extendable jaws (for gripping "finished work") but cant seem to find any. You know the things with rubber grippers for holding bowls etc so that the chuck marks can be removed and finished? Even the Selbix site doesn't have them?

Can anyone suggest where I can find such a beast? If not I guess I will be buying a new chuck!
Cheers,

Mick


----------



## trevtheturner (20 Nov 2005)

Hi Mick,

Good to see you back with us!

Most chuck manufacturers include Cole jaws (the big things with the rubber buttons) in their range of accessories. However, these will not normally be interchangeable between makes of chuck. I have no knowledge of the Selbix chuck, so do not know whether they are available for it.

Assuming that you have a faceplate, to save the expense of buying an additional chuck, if you don't want one for any other reason, you could make yourself a 'doughnut chuck'. See here:

http://woodturningonline.com/assets/tur ... tChuck.pdf

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Argee (21 Nov 2005)

Hi, Mick!

You can find Axminster's version *here* - I've got the larger set and find it very robust and easy to use.

Ray.


----------



## Duiker (21 Nov 2005)

Thanks all,

Hi Ray, does the Axminster one fit the Selbix then?

Cheers,

Mick


----------



## Argee (21 Nov 2005)

If your chuck looks like *this* Mike, then I'd say "Yes," providing you've got the accessory jaws as in the picture (the ones onto which the Cole chuck plates will fit). I would imagine that Selbix are going to make their accessory jaws to the industry standard dimensions in order to give users most flexibility. However, I've not seen or handled a Selbix chuck, so it might be worth a call to Axminster's technical bods, who are usually very good.

*This* site has a contact e-mail address and the author seems to have quite a bit of Selbix kit - he would probably also be worth an e-mail. HTH 

Ray.


----------



## turnerbc (22 Nov 2005)

I have had a selbix chuck for many years but they never made 'cole type' jaws and having tried 'Axminster ' jaws they don't fit. I have recently e-mailed Selbix about their lathes and have had no reply. 
I suspect they may have stopped selling lathes and chucks. Toolpost now sell a chuck which will take a variety of other companies jaws see http://www.toolpost.co.uk/system/index.html

I also have a Vicmarc chuck which is excellent and is identical to the Record and the jaws are interchangeable. There are 2 sizes of cole jaws for these chucks.


----------



## geoff_tulip (23 Nov 2005)

as an alternative to the cole jams have you thought of using a jam chuck along with the tailstock - it doesnt cost anything is more adaptable and i have found it to be very trouble free to use. simply attach a scrap onto a faceplate or scroll chuck - turn a suitable taper on the edge - jam your bowl on with the tailstock and turn away - it will leave a very small piece where the tailstock contacts - which can be taken off by hand at the end.


----------



## cd (23 Nov 2005)

Hi Mick,

I notice Trev posted a link to an article on making a donut chuck, I'd definitely reccomend having a go its relatively easy and much cheaper than cole jaws.
Here's the one I made a while back 
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... 7157#37157

cd


----------



## Duiker (23 Nov 2005)

Hi Argee, That is my chuck but I am afraid that turnerbc could be correct.


I have not tried jam chucks etc as they seem like lots of hassle. I will try it though just to give it a try. I think I'll build what I am looking for using a fixing ring, some ply and some buterfly bolts for now and ask Santa for a ice new chuck!


----------



## Drew Peacock (10 Dec 2005)

The fellow involved grabbed some 1/2" construction grade MDF and proceded to make a copy of the Coles jaws layout. To enhance the grip on the bowl he gouged out rings in the already thin 1/2" material and subsequently screwed the whole mess to a scroll chuck with tapered head screws. If you look closely you can see daylight through the rings.
Reaching around the contraption to adjust the lathe speed he must have caught his shirt sleeve on one of the segments, tearing it off instantly and allowing the next segment to run a deep gash in his arm severing the nerves and cutting him to the bone.
At any rate it is unlikely he will gain back the use of his arm and or ever turn agian. :roll: 
A terrible way to learn ones' limitations.

Drew


----------



## Oldflyer2 (10 Dec 2005)

Hi Drew, Fancy meeting you here!

I made one of those except mine is 3/4" aircraft ply and it is full thickness throughout. I drilled it for the " buttons and it works fine.

Two self imposed rules with it ... never over 300 rpm ... and i NEVER reach over it. I use the emergency stop on the lathe which I can put right beside my hand.

I think Bill had a combination of errors with his accident. 

Tom


----------



## Drew Peacock (10 Dec 2005)

Yes Tom, I was hoping to distance myself from some of the less informative discussions closer to home.

Hard to run at 300 rpm when your lathe wont go lower than 650?
Then agian , if you are going to wear long sleeves around machinery all sorts of things can happen as well.

I suppose knowing one's own limitations as well as those of the equipment one uses should be a consideration as well. :wink: 

I'm not familiar with "aircraft plywood". Is that similar to the type they refer to as baltic birch?


Drew


----------



## Oldflyer2 (10 Dec 2005)

Yes, same as Baltic Birch. No voids, more or less dimensionally stable. Quite strong wood.

I thought you had a variable speed Delta.

Sorry, just realised you were likely talking about Bills lathe speed.

Tom


----------



## Rusty_tool (11 Dec 2005)

do you get 3/4" stock?


----------



## Oldflyer2 (11 Dec 2005)

It actually comes in metric but being metric challenged I use the old way. Yes, I get it at Windsor plywood. They have it in larger sheets up to 1" thick but they sometimes have it in 12" or 15" squares at a reasonable price. It has many uses for other jigs as well.

Tom


----------



## Drew Peacock (11 Dec 2005)

They (Windsor plywood)only stock Baltic birch here in 3/4"(18 mm).

I also looked on the website and there is only .8mm and 1.5mm Aircraft ply listed.

Are you sure you are not confused with Baltic birch? 

Drew


----------



## Oldflyer2 (11 Dec 2005)

Confusion ... very possible. I get wood from a lot of places.

Mind just getting tired ... Yup, more and more every day. 

The aircraft ply likely came from a radio control specialist store that went out of business.

Tom


----------

